# raining cats and dogs



## hannahx

How do you say "it's raining cats and dogs" in german?


----------



## heidita

There are several ways of saying this, as it is always raining in Germany.

Es schüttet ... (it is pouring down)

Es regnet wie verrückt!
Es giesst!


----------



## hannahx

danke! Es regnet in Wales auch, wir weiss nicht was die Sonne ist!


----------



## DonManuel_CH

you could also say "Es regnet wie aus Giesskannen", that's quite popular.


----------



## FloVi

Es regnet Schusterjungen


----------



## cyanista

Es regnet/gießt wie aus Kübeln.
Es regnet Bindfäden.


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Es regnet Schusterjungen


 
bei uns regnet es "Schuster_buben_", manchmal "gießt oder schüttet es auch wie aus Schaff'ln"


----------



## gaer

"Es regnet in Strömen" is the phrase I've seen most often.


----------



## Kajjo

I agree with Gaer. A typical expression that is not too metaphoric and really excellently fits the context is

"Es regnet in Strömen."

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Ich glaube, man sollte schon was anderes nehmen, als schlicht "in Strömen regnen".
"It's raining cats and dogs" ist doch ein Metapher, oder nicht? Ich finde, "in Strömen regnen" ist in diesem Fall ZU neutral. "Es regnet Schusterjungen", z.B., ist hinsichtlich seiner Metapherbildung sehr ähnlich; außerdem, klingt es etwas veraltet, was auch bei dem englischen Ausdruck der Fall ist. Durchaus eine bessere Wahl.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun habe ich das mit den Schusterjungen noch NIE gehört, scheint also doch eine sehr regionale Wendung zu sein!

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Von Schusterjungen habe ich schon gehört, auch dass es dieselben manchmal regnet. Aber bei uns sagt das eigentlich kaum jemand. Zum Ursprung habe ich hier etwas gefunden (... da stehen übrigens auch die Schrippen drin, die heidita im Zusammenhang mit dem Sandwich nicht so recht zuordnen konnte). Ich denke, die Schusterjungen gibt es mehr im Norden - bei uns gießt es, wie cyanista schon sagt, mehr aus Kannen oder Kübeln oder es regnet halt Bindfäden.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, man sollte schon was anderes nehmen, als schlicht "in Strömen regnen".
> "It's raining cats and dogs" ist doch ein Metapher, oder nicht? Ich finde, "in Strömen regnen" ist in diesem Fall ZU neutral. "Es regnet Schusterjungen", z.B., ist hinsichtlich seiner Metapherbildung sehr ähnlich; außerdem, klingt es etwas veraltet, was auch bei dem englischen Ausdruck der Fall ist. Durchaus eine bessere Wahl.


You have some good points. "It's raining cats and dogs" does have an "old-fashioned" feel to it, although it is very common. I'm not sure, but this may be something that is "passed on" from one generation to the next.

Here is what I found:

Results 1 - 10 of about 32,900 for "es regnet in Strömen".
Results 1 - 10 of about 1,490 for "Es regnet wie aus Kübeln". 
(Results 1 - 10 of about 332 for "Es gießt wie aus Kübeln.")
Results 1 - 10 of about 1,100 for "Es regnet Bindfäden".
Results 1 - 10 of about 135 for "Es regnet Schusterjungen".
Results 1 - 10 of about 51 for "Es regnet wie aus Giesskannen". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 13 for "Es regnet Schusterbuben".
====
Results 1 - 10 of about 105,000 for "it's raining cats and dogs".
Results 1 - 10 of about 46,800 for "it's pouring rain".
Results 1 - 10 of about 35,600 for "It's pouring outside".

If you have settings for German language, your results will probably be a bit different.

Personally, for me "es regnet in Strömen"/"es regnet wie aus Giesskannen" is best for ""it's pouring rain".

All the more unusual ideas in German seem cool to me. As a translator, your only concern would be to use something that is not regional in Germany. 

Gaer


----------



## DaleC

gaer said:
			
		

> Here is what I found:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 32,900 for "es regnet in Strömen".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 1,490 for "Es regnet wie aus Kübeln".
> (Results 1 - 10 of about 332 for "Es gießt wie aus Kübeln.")
> Results 1 - 10 of about 1,100 for "Es regnet Bindfäden".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 135 for "Es regnet Schusterjungen".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 51 for "Es regnet wie aus Giesskannen".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 13 for "Es regnet Schusterbuben".
> [. . . .]


 
giesst aus kannen - 61 
aus kannen giessen - 82
aus kannen gegossen - 106 [will be followed by an auxiliary verb] 
goss aus kannen - 6 

es regnet in Strömen = it's pouring rain


----------



## Whodunit

Umgangssprachlich "pisst es" oder "schifft es" auch, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Gaer,
nice Google statistics and correct conclusions. I agree that "pouring rain" and "es regnet in Strömen" appear to be sufficiently equivalent. The "cats and dogs" indeed require something metaphoric as translation, but I'd prefer "es regnet aus Kübeln" (which is only mildly metaphoric) or "es regnet Bindfäden" (which is both metaphoric and pretty out-of-date) over all the other mentioned German terms which are much less common in real-life, everyday speech or only regionally used.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch regional verschieden, aber "es regnet Bindfäden", wenn es einen gleichmäßigen, aber nur mittelstarken Regen gibt, der ggf. über längere Zeit bestehen bleibt. Wenn es dagegen "regnet wie aus Kübeln", dann stelle ich mir das deutlich kräftiger vor -- fast schon wolkenbruchartig.

Kajjo


----------



## mgutt

German translation:
"Es regnet Katzen und Hunde"

(we have the same proverb)

But its rarly used here.

http://imagesource.allposters.com/images/pic/IMCcard/KD6061~Es-regnet-Katzen-und-Hunde-Poster.jpg
.


----------



## Whodunit

mgutt said:
			
		

> German translation:
> "Es regnet Katzen und Hunde"
> 
> (we have the same proverb)
> 
> But its rarly used here.
> 
> allposters.com/images/pic/IMCcard/KD6061~Es-regnet-Katzen-und-Hunde-Poster.jpg


 
Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Weder hier noch in irgendeinem anderen Sprachraum. Könntest du mir sagen, wo du das schon mal gehört hast? (Vielleicht ist es wieder so eine wörtlich übersetzte Redewendung aus dem Englischen ).

PS: Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## mgutt

Gib die Phrase einfach mal in Google ein.

Ich bin gebürtiger Kölner, vielleicht ist das ja ein lokales Sprichwort aus unserem Raum.

Link.


gebürtig kommt es anscheinend aus dem Englischen. Seit wann ich das Sprichwort genau kenne, kann ich gar nicht sagen.. aber wir haben auch schon andere Sachen "regnen lassen.."  ;D


----------



## drei_lengua

mgutt said:
			
		

> Gib die Phrase einfach mal in Google ein.
> 
> Ich bin gebürtiger Kölner, vielleicht ist das ja ein lokales Sprichwort aus unserem Raum.
> 
> gebürtig kommt es anscheinend aus dem Englischen. Seit wann ich das Sprichwort genau kenne, kann ich gar nicht sagen.. aber wir haben auch schon andere Sachen "regnen lassen.." ;D


Wenn man eine Redewendung von einer Sprache wörtlich in eine andere Sprache bringt dann ist es nicht mehr eine Redewendung, oder? 

Drei


----------



## drei_lengua

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Weder hier noch in irgendeinem anderen Sprachraum. Könntest du mir sagen, wo du das schon mal gehört hast? (Vielleicht ist es wieder so eine wörtlich übersetzte Redewendung aus dem Englischen ).
> 
> PS: Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht.


 
Das habe ich auch noch nie gehört.  Zusätzlich wäre ich ganz glücklich, ohne das je hören zu müssen.  Die echte Schönheit einer Sprache ist die muttersprachliche Redewendungen zu lernen und verwenden.  Wie langweilig wäre die Welt wenn alle Redewendungen und alle Sätze wörtlich übersetzt.  Ich kann eigentlich sagen das wäre das der Fall dann würde ich für immer aufhören, Fremdsprachen zu lernen.

Das war mein Regen in Strömen.

Drei


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,
> nice Google statistics and correct conclusions. I agree that "pouring rain" and "es regnet in Strömen" appear to be sufficiently equivalent. The "cats and dogs" indeed require something metaphoric as translation, but I'd prefer "es regnet aus Kübeln" (which is only mildly metaphoric) or "es regnet Bindfäden" (which is both metaphoric and pretty out-of-date) over all the other mentioned German terms which are much less common in real-life, everyday speech or only regionally used.


It's a real problem to try to find a metaphor in translation for another metaphor!


> Vielleicht ist es ja auch regional verschieden, aber "es regnet Bindfäden", wenn es einen gleichmäßigen, aber nur mittelstarken Regen gibt, der ggf. über längere Zeit bestehen bleibt.


Ah, then it would definitely be wrong. Would you describe that as a steady rain, neither terribly intense or the opposite? Man, it's tough to find descriptions that are accurate.

We use "drizzling" for rain that is very light. In such rain you have a hard time deciding whether or not to use windshield wipers, and you might prefer to walk a short distance with no raincoat or umbrella.

If it's raining hard enough that I would prefer to use an umbrellat to walk from my front door to my car, but I COULD get there without getting "soaked", what would we call that in either language? I can't think of a word.

In South Florida, where I live, it's not unusual to have a "downpour" that will literally soak your clothes while getting from your car to the inside of your house. I have gone to work many times with a pair of very short pants and a t-shirt, no shoes, with a change of clothes. In 5 or 10 seconds time I get wet enough to be miserably wet and cold all day at work. That's "raining cats and dogs".


> Wenn es dagegen "regnet wie aus Kübeln", dann stelle ich mir das deutlich kräftiger vor -- fast schon wolkenbruchartig.


That sounds right. With such rain, if it is like what I'm talking about, you can get minor flooding in a very short time in my area, which is barely above sea level!

Gaer

Kajjo[/quote]


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Weder hier noch in irgendeinem anderen Sprachraum. Könntest du mir sagen, wo du das schon mal gehört hast? (Vielleicht ist es wieder so eine wörtlich übersetzte Redewendung aus dem Englischen ).


I found this on a webpage, which made me smile:

_"Und dann bricht die (Wasser)Hölle los, es regnet Katzen und Hunde und dann noch Elefanten, Hasen, Kaninchen und Nilpferde, es ist unglaublich wie viel Wasser vom Himmel fallen kann... "_

I think we can assume that this literal translations (Katzen und Hunde) is primarily or only used by people who know both German and English and who are "playing around". It would be much like my saying, "It happened in the 'turn of a hand'." Obvious I would be playing with "im Handumdrehen" and would be talking to someone who knows German.

I expect we will see more and more "borrowing" in the future. I was very suspicious of the idea that "earworm" is used in English for "catchy tune", but it does seem to be "catching on" here and there. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Gaer,
yes, it is really difficult to match metaphoric phrases -- and one is easily drawn to phrases with a seemingly similar metaphoric character, even if the native meaning is somewhat different.

"It is raining cats and dogs." is extremely intensive rain that gets you soaked in seconds. That could be described as "wolkenbruchartiger Regen", "es schüttete/regnete wie aus Kübeln" or as "Platzregen". The latter is often used in news or articles to describe a downpour or cloudburst (google it!).

Dagegen ist die Metapher "es regnet Bindfäden" milder -- Bindfäden sind harmlos, aber eben sehr lang. Es handelt sich um einen beständigen, ausdauernden Regen, der nicht aufhören will, häufig aber durchaus auch mal schwächere Phasen haben kann.

Wenn es nieselt (to drizzle), dann gibt es so leichten Regen, daß man sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob man einen Regenschirm braucht.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Hi Kajjo,

I agree with you about metaphoric phrases. As you said, there is a tendency to try to get clever, making something "sound good" even if the result does not carry over the meaning.

Here are some possible "partial matches":

"wolkenbruchartiger Regen": "cloudburst"

(There is a rather famous suite of pieces by Ferde Grofé called the _Grand Canyon Suite__. _
The final movement is called "Cloudburst", and the music describes not only a downpour but also heavy winds, lightning and thunder.)

But I don't think "cloudburst" necessarily is accompanied by wind or lightning. For that I would choose something like "Gewitter".

LEO uses "torrential rain" for "wolkenbruchartiger Regen".


> "es schüttete/regnete wie aus Kübeln" or as "Platzregen". The latter is often used in news or articles to describe a downpour or cloudburst (google it!).


Yes. That is much like, "It's coming down in buckets".


> Dagegen ist die Metapher "es regnet Bindfäden" milder -- Bindfäden sind harmlos, aber eben sehr lang. Es handelt sich um einen beständigen, ausdauernden Regen, der nicht aufhören will, häufig aber durchaus auch mal schwächere Phasen haben kann.


I know exactly what you mean, but I can't think of any expression other than "steady rain". And such rain is not really steady. It has heavier and lighter periods, just as you described, but it never stops, and you feel as though it will go on forever. Check LEO. I think the translation suggested there, according to what you have just explained, is wrong.


> Wenn es nieselt (to drizzle), dann gibt es so leichten Regen, daß man sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob man einen Regenschirm braucht.


In this case there is no problem. Nieseln=drizzle. There is no doubt!

Gaer


----------



## ickodelcampo

I found 'piano' gaer - answer info - very useful  
also just wanted to know if there is a saying like this "raining cats and dogs"
because it is obviously well known in Enland (where it's origin is from - that the cats and dogs used to stay on the thatched roofs - of houses = beacause it was warm up there in the winter - and comfortable  but when it rained heavily they would slip down - hence the saying   so do they know this in Germany?? In NY USA I know that people also know this saying. would love to know any ideas?? cheers!

Sorry didn't see page 2 of thread - found more info - to be useful!


----------



## Hutschi

Die deutsche Redewendung ist "Es regnet junge Hunde."
Das bedeutet: Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln.

Katzen spielen keine Rolle, wenn man es nicht gerade wörtlich übersetzt.

_"Und dann bricht die (Wasser)Hölle los, es regnet Katzen und Hunde und dann noch Elefanten, Hasen, Kaninchen und Nilpferde, es ist unglaublich wie viel Wasser vom Himmel fallen kann... "
_Das ist ein Sprachscherz, der die wörtliche Übersetzung noch steigert.

Man versteht es eigentlich nur, wenn man "Es regnet junge Hunde." kennt - oder das englische Original.


----------



## trbl

Hutschi said:


> Das bedeutet: Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln.



Ich kenne die Redewendung vor allem als "Es schüttet wie aus Eimern". Diese Variante erzielt bei Google die meisten Hits (121.000).


----------



## Hutschi

Kübel für Wasser sind heute offensichtlich nicht mehr so bekannt. Ich persönlich habe bei "es schüttet wie aus Kübeln" das Bild eines noch stärkeren/schlimmeren Regens vor Augen als bei "Eimern".


----------



## Jodalela

Could "Schusterjungen" have the meaning "small nails" among German craftsmen, like the ones shoemakers used to fasten the leather to clogs with? We have the same saying in Danish "Det regner skomagerdrenge", but "skomagerdrenge" is exactly those black or bluish small nails for craftsmen, not only shoemakers! Modern danish phlologists though seem to have forgotten this craftsman slang, so very peculiar origins of this expression today exist in Danish dictionaries!

In Sweden they say "Det regnar småspik!" "Småspik" means "small nails". The idea is that big rain drops falling into water surfaces in ponds and lakes resembles of small nails!


----------



## Kajjo

@Jodalela: Sounds quite reasonable. However, I have never heard of nails called _Schusterjunge. _In German the only association is _apprentice of shoemaker_ and the word is only used in typography (orphan line) and the "rain" methaphor discussed here.


----------



## ablativ

Es regnet Schusterjungen: Very heavy rain is pouring down *with huge drops*. Drops that look like "Schusterjungen" (a special kind of rolls, mainly known in Berlin).


----------



## Kajjo

ablativ said:


> Es regnet Schusterjungen: Very heavy rain is pouring down *with huge drops*. Drops that look like "Schusterjungen" (a special kind of rolls, mainly known in Berlin).


Ist das anerkannte Etymologie oder von Dir ausgedacht? Schusterjungen als Brötchen kenne ich nicht. Muss ein Berliner Regionalismus sein -- ob auch "Es regnet Schusterjungen" ein Berliner Regionalismus ist?


----------



## ablativ

Die Redensart kommt tatsächlich aus Berlin. Siehe Redensarten.


----------



## Kajjo

Danke, interessante Lösung für die Frage nach _Schusterjunge_!


----------

